# Suche Gästepass für meine Frau :)



## Hotwiesel (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo liebe Diablo III Zocker,

meine Frau möchte unbedingt mal Diablo III antesten, um zu sehen, ob Ihr das Spiel liegt.
Daher frage ich doch mal ganz lieb hier im Forum an um einen Gästepass zu ergattern^^

Ich werde jetzt auch noch mal betteln: Bitte Bitte Bitte Bitte 

Grüße Euer Wiesel


*Schade, das keiner ein Pass ürbig hat


----------

